# Need help removing Truvativ Holzfeller Howitzer cranks



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I start to loosen the 8mm allen and it backs out 2ish turns and then feels like it is getting tight again, same thing on the drive side and non drive side. I gave it a good amount of force it just feels like its getting tighter. I obviously have no idea what I am doing so can someone please explain? Really not trying to get charged $30 for just removing my cranks and bb at the bike shop.


----------



## will3554 (Jan 17, 2010)

some one correct me if im wrong but it sounds to me like you have the self extractor style bolts that as you loosen them they pull off the crankarms. thats why it is getting harder to turn. just keep backing them off and the crank arm will just fall off.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

yep sram is self extracting. give em some muscle.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

yep ---- if the bolt is self extracting, it's just going to be a firm push/pull you need to apply till they come off.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

i got the non drive side arm off, I loosen the drive side bolt and it came out but the arm will not come off. any suggestions? do i need to use a crank puller now to get the arm off?


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

The bolt came out?

Sometimes they need a knock, try using a rubber mallet or something.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah the bolt came out, wondering if it was faulty or something? put a crank puller on it and got it off. new e13 dh cranks installed woop. which were kind of a pain in the ass to get set up properly tbh


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

howitzer is essentielly an isis system in an external bb setup. glad you worked it out.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Not all SRAM cranks are self extracting. My Stylo is, my Hussfelt is not.


----------

